# Have axe will chop!



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Bought a new axe needed one badly and I dressed it up with some leather work.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Beautiful. Is there a purpose for the leather under the head?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Bought a new axe needed one badly and I dressed it up with some leather work.


Beautiful!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Beautiful. Is there a purpose for the leather under the head?





Robie said:


> View attachment 106725


Yes sir there is.

And it looks cool :vs_cool:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yes sir there is.
> 
> And it looks cool :vs_cool:


Nice job again Hawg!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Very nice! Happy chopping.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can always use some more firewood if your bored.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Bought a new axe needed one badly and I dressed it up with some leather work.


Good looking axe. Have you used Prandi before? I never heard of them before your post.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Good looking axe. Have you used Prandi before? I never heard of them before your post.


No I haven't used them before. Made in Italy supposedly its a 48 buck Amazon binge purchase during the Kung F.U.

It looks fairly well built but I need to use it a while to see if it holds up good.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> No I haven't used them before. Made in Italy supposedly its a 48 buck Amazon binge purchase during the Kung F.U.
> 
> It looks fairly well built but I need to use it a while to see if it holds up good.


Maybe it was forged by the Kung flu master! $48 is a great deal for a quality axe. The leather work doubles the value at least.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice!,looks like it could go midievell on someones ass.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It gets good reviews. According to one chap who reviews axes, it's got everything it takes to be an axe/hatchet of choice.

I saw Wranglerstar review them 3-4-5 years ago. He was impressed.

It will definitely process fire wood, help build a camp...or split a few heads, should the need arise.

Hmmmm...yeah, like I need another axe like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice work, Hawg.

I don't mean to be picky, but in the Southron language that is a hatchet.
An axe has a 28" to 36" handle and a 4 or 5 pound head.
I have two, a shorter 24" and a larger 32". But at 71 years of age the chainsaw is better for me. Although, back in the day, before I could afford a chainsaw, those axes felled some trees.

My hatchet is an Estwing (like the hammers) with leather washer grip over steel handle. 
I'm going to check out that brand you have, it looks like quality.

I get my woodlot tools from Bailey's Chainsaw. They have quality things from tools to work clothes. www.baileysonline.com I've been a customer long enough they regularly send catalogs and weekly emails on sale stuff.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> It gets good reviews. According to one chap who reviews axes, it's got everything it takes to be an axe/hatchet of choice.
> 
> I saw Wranglerstar review them 3-4-5 years ago. He was impressed.
> 
> ...


We have a very large dead tree at deer camp I believe we are going to saw a flat spot in the trunk and toss a few sharp objects at it for entertainment while camping there.

And for splitting kindling and building dead fall deer blinds and such.

Yeah reviews weren't too bad. A couple complaining about handle fit but overall not bad.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Bought a new axe needed one badly and I dressed it up with some leather work.


Nice hatchet. Can you give us a hint where you got it


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nice work, Hawg.
> 
> I don't mean to be picky, but in the Southron language that is a hatchet.
> An axe has a 28" to 36" handle and a 4 or 5 pound head.
> ...


Yup you are correct technically a hatchet. Round these parts though we axe you if your gonna bring yer fiddle over yonder and sit a spell. :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Nice hatchet. Can you give us a hint where you got it


Sure can..

It was an Amazon binge purchase while locked up for the covid by Governor Witchmore in Meatchicken.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

mighty purty right there. I have a dull spliting mall. Do those things need sharpening? Thanks. It has a plastic yellow handle.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> mighty purty right there. I have a dull spliting mall. Do those things need sharpening? Thanks. It has a plastic yellow handle.


Not usually.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> Not usually.


Right.

You really don't want a maul too sharp or it will stick.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is the link to the hatchet
Looks like it went up a bit in price only 1 left
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742LLJ3Q?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hatchet and leatherwork Hawg.

I've been on the lookout for a good used full size ( 4-5 lb) single bit axe. Older one with good old USA steel, still looking.

If I went new, I think I'd go with Council Tool. Nice USA made products.

Either a Dayton #5 36"curved handle

http://counciltool.com/shop/dayton-railsplitter-axes/5-dayton-axe-36-curved-wooden-handle/

or "#4 Velvicut" premium 36" curved handle (expensive but oh so nice!)

http://counciltool.com/shop/velvicut/velvicut-4-premium-american-felling-axe-with-sheath/


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> We have a very large dead tree at deer camp I believe we are going to saw a flat spot in the trunk and toss a few sharp objects at it for entertainment while camping there.
> 
> And for splitting kindling and building dead fall deer blinds and such.
> 
> Yeah reviews weren't too bad. A couple complaining about handle fit but overall not bad.


Yup the sharp object throwing bug has bit.
That tree will be down this fall so we have a new pass time at deer camp.
I have a short axe head and tomahawk size head to rehandle just for the occasion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Bought a new axe needed one badly and I dressed it up with some leather work.


Another great job, hawg!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Yup the sharp object throwing bug has bit.
> That tree will be down this fall so we have a new pass time at deer camp.
> I have a short axe head and tomahawk size head to rehandle just for the occasion.


Git er done!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am tempted to buy that Hatchet, but I already have 3 or 4 hanging in the garage and can't think of the last time I needed one, except that time that liberal gun grabber roamed into the garage by mistake.:vs_smile: The leather accents is what really gives that Hatchet the WOW factor.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am tempted to buy that Hatchet, but I already have 3 or 4 hanging in the garage and can't think of the last time I needed one, except that time that liberal gun grabber roamed into the garage by mistake.:vs_smile: The leather accents is what really gives that Hatchet the WOW factor.


When did *I already have 3 or 4 hanging in the garage* matter. It's a new toy. Life is too short. You want it...buy it.

I have many hatchets and axes....and added Hawg's to my wish list. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is one with the sheath. https://www.amazon.com/Prandi-Germa.../dp/B079THVZR9/ref=psdc_3400861_t1_B0743J31DS

I made my sheath copied from their design but if your not so inclined it might be a good option.


----------

